# Simple "Eye" Lighting?



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

So I'm not the most technologically advanced person when it comes to my haunts-- and okay pretty much anything else. I do some mood lighting/spots etc, but this year I'm doing my Nursery School theme and I'm going to have A LOT of little demons around. I want a glowing eye, floating head look for all the little toddlers I'll be making. Today I remembered a science project I had to do in 6th grade with a couple batteries, some wire and a little lightbulb. I tried to find something similar online, but have yet to have any luck.

Anyone have a how-to? I want to be able to make 'em out of single red christmas light bulbs (I have a strand to take apart and utilize). It's gotta be cheap and simple to hook up, cause I'm going to have at least 12-13 little dead kids hanging around my haunt that'll need eyes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Be careful using christmas 120V bulbs..if you use only a few of them they could burn very hot and burn out. They are meant to be used in a strand to distribute the current evenly among all the bulbs. You should use LEDs for eyes.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

erm...just saw something on this somewhere....


agh....I can't find it. If I do, I'll post it. It was basically taking an LED, two pieces of card paper, a watch battery, and taping it all together (the card made an "on/off" switch). I don't know if it was on this forum, or on another site.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Be careful using christmas 120V bulbs..if you use only a few of them they could burn very hot and burn out. They are meant to be used in a strand to distribute the current evenly among all the bulbs. You should use LEDs for eyes.


he's probbaly planning on using miniature christmas lights. they run on 3V nicely


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Aelwyn said:


> erm...just saw something on this somewhere....
> 
> agh....I can't find it. If I do, I'll post it. It was basically taking an LED, two pieces of card paper, a watch battery, and taping it all together (the card made an "on/off" switch). I don't know if it was on this forum, or on another site.


Aw man, that sounds EXACTLY like what I'm looking for. Hope you find it! especially since My AC Moore has tea light batteries on clearance, 6 for 25 cents!!!

*Dr Morbius* & *Koumajutsu*-- Yes, the lights I want to use are the mini strands. The light bulbs are just small enough to use on my toddler-sized demons.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You're talking about throwies. http://graffitiresearchlab.com/?page_id=6 Just leave off the magnet.

Or just use two LEDs (voltage less than 3v combined), an AA battery box holder from radio shack, 2 AA batteries and some wires.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Here's good site for LED eyes.

LED Eyes


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Sickie Ickie said:


> You're talking about throwies. http://graffitiresearchlab.com/?page_id=6 Just leave off the magnet.
> 
> Or just use two LEDs (voltage less than 3v combined), an AA battery box holder from radio shack, 2 AA batteries and some wires.


Yep, it's very similar to that. Except that there was a piece of cardstock between the wire and the battery, and one on top of the wire. They were taped together so the one between the battery and wire was able to be removed and replaced to turn it on and off.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

This is what you are looking for it was here by Cassie
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9735&highlight=LED+card


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

scream1973 said:


> This is what you are looking for it was here by Cassie
> http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9735&highlight=LED+card


Yes! That was it!  Thanks for finding it.....for some reason, I couldn't find it with the search thingie.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

THANK YOU!! That's EXACTLY what I was hoping to find.


----------

